

Twitter Un-Suspends Journalist Guy Adams Account - mikecane
https://twitter.com/guyadams/status/230356309889929218

======
mtgx
Where's the apology from Twitter?

~~~
ColinWright
There won't be one - Twiiter likely regard themselves as above that. They have
a complete stranglehold on "micro-blogging" (who ever called it that?)

Time for an open protocol with multiple, distributed servers?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4318930>

